# Son's first Largemouth Bass... 5LBS!!!



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey, way to go!!! And free advertisement for the skiff shop at that!


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Priceless photo of yall.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I want to thank everyone equally... ;D

Joe @ Carbon Marine Casting Platform, Yamaha Outboards, Shimano Reels, Stren Fishing Line, T&R Tackle for the Custom Rod, Columbia Shirts, Costa Del Mar Eye ware, West Marine, Yeti Coolers, MotorGuide, Pathfinder boats, Casio Watches... 

Did I leave anyone out? [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

Great report, before you know it he'll be out fishing his old man.


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

That's sweet defitnetly a desktop pic.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> I want to thank everyone equally... ;D
> 
> Joe @ Carbon Marine Casting Platform, Yamaha Outboards, Shimano Reels, Stren Fishing Line, T&R Tackle for the Custom Rod, Columbia Shirts, Costa Del Mar Eye ware, West Marine, Yeti Coolers, MotorGuide, Pathfinder boats, Casio Watches...
> 
> Did I leave anyone out? [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]



But not microskiff.com [smiley=1-sobbing.gif]


Figures




















Just kidding. Enjoyed the story and the pics! [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

[smiley=1-beer.gif]

A great day indeed.


----------



## CAJUN (Dec 10, 2006)

Definately a day to remember. He sure looks like he really was enjoying himself. What are the specs on this custom rod? I've got a fishing buddy (grandson) that will need the right rod/reel combo in about 2 1/2 years.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

The rod was custom made by T&R Tackle here in Ft. Lauderdale. They basically take an Ugly Stick, cut it short then put Fuji guides on it with a custom wrap. Next the put a Shimano 500 on it. I spooled it up with 4lb Mono and use an 8lb leader. CR has one for his daughter. 

I still have the first fishing rod my grandfather gave me when I was 5 years old. Even if he stops using it in a few years, I hope he will keep it forever...



























He's about 2 in this picture...





T&R Tackle
228 Commercial Blvd.
Lauderdale By The Sea FL 33308
954 776-1055


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

GREAT job dad [smiley=1-beer.gif]It's an awsome feeling!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

thats cool and the custom rod at 2 is way over the top, but the picture is worth every penny


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> thats cool and the custom rod at 2 is way over the top, but the picture is worth every penny


Your just jealous.. ;D   I bet if you ask real nice you can borrow Ron's daughters... ;D


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

congrats papa n son 
gotta love the way the colors come out on them p's in direct sunlight


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

Awesome! He'll be ready for tournaments in no time. I like the little man's hat!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Those smiles are what its all about, great job!


----------

